
IoT Comes to Retail: An STS Technology Profile - jordgesnow
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Q61QEIODogiUs4U-NToJ7Bb-ATyl0C-Cd5DaTtg6U50/edit#gid=0
======
trome
This is prompting me to request access to the Google Drive file. Perhaps host
it on something besides Google Drive/Docs?

